# KDP Print/New Paperback thing on KDP Dashboard (MERGED)



## libwin (Aug 22, 2015)

Is anyone else seeing this? It says it's in beta.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Isn't that what Create Space is?


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

jdcore said:


> Isn't that what Create Space is?


I know, right? Unless they are trying to get the people that only do ebooks right now to try print as an option.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

So, I'm guessing it's just a new interface for Createspace, so you can do both things in one place.  I'm suspecting it has exactly the same terms and will give exactly the same royalty: just the added convenience of being able to look in only one place for all of your sales on Amazon.  And (presumably) the slight added convenience of making it really easy for your e-books and paperbacks to link automatically.

Anyone else dug into it farther and discovered any differences, however?  Anyone see any reason to do it, other than those possible tiny conveniences if you don't plan to sell your paperback anywhere but Amazon?


----------



## TheLass (Mar 13, 2016)

Where on your dashboard is it?  I can't see anything on mine (except a link to CreateSpace in the footer).


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

I can't see anything either.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

yah neither am I...


----------



## DC Swain (Feb 24, 2013)

Any chance of a screenshot? We're not doubting you (I seem to recall someone else posting a thread about "KDP Print" recently), but would be cool to see what it looks like.


----------



## DC Swain (Feb 24, 2013)

dcswain said:


> Any chance of a screenshot? We're not doubting you (I seem to recall someone else posting a thread about "KDP Print" recently), but would be cool to see what it looks like.


For what it's worth here is the other thread (all 3 posts...)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,239548.msg3336418.html#msg3336418


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, I got nothin on mine, either. I wanna see.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Sure, I can screenshot it!




























(I edited out the sales numbers; it's not like they disappeared from the dashboard. )


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

If there's no real advantage over Createspace, I'm kind of wondering if they're doing this as a subtle way to:

1) Poke people who only do e-books to start doing paperbacks, as well.
2) Get author who might otherwise sign up for Createspace to do KDP Print instead, which presumably only distributes to Amazon, as a subtle market grab.

I wonder?


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

Shiny!  I don't sell a lot of paperbacks, but I do love data and new ways to access it.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't have it yet, but I would think maybe it's a first step in integrating the two platforms?  Be nice to save a log-on to CS to see sales there.  Author Central already integrates them and the two platforms use the same log-on info so not too hard to link them, I'd think.  Be interesting to see where it goes.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Oy, here's another change, this one slightly annoying:










The pull-down tab I'm used to saying "All Titles" is now "All formats" -- so it throws me off when I go to click to see which book just sold in the past hour.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

You know what I want? I want the KDP chart to show me, when I hover over a day's sales (or free downloads), exactly which books sold and how many of that title sold that day. That way I wouldn't _have_ to go hunting through the pull-down folder to figure it out which books had sold that day. (*Cough* No, I don't check my stats all day, what are you talking about?)

That'd be awesome if Book Report could implement it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

UnicornEmily said:


> You know what I want? I want the KDP chart to show me, when I hover over a day's sales (or free downloads), exactly which books sold and how many of that title sold that day. That way I wouldn't _have_ to go hunting through the pull-down folder to figure it out which books had sold that day. (*Cough* No, I don't check my stats all day, what are you talking about?)
> 
> That'd be awesome if Book Report could implement it.


Click on generate report on the bottom. When the spreadsheet comes up, click on the "orders" report. You'll see what books are selling that day. If you just go to the royalty report, the books sold won't show until the sale is complete.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

It doesn't show on my dashboard yet - sounds like they're rolling it out slowly.

I'm all for not having a separate login to get to CreateSpace sales reports, however, the KDP reports are already....how shall I say... user unfriendly? Cluttering the same interface with another batch of info seems less than ideal. I wish they would have first taken the time to create a reporting structure that doesn't require a dozen drop down clicks or excel downloads just to see basic sales data.

Guess I'll keep hoping and dreaming (and using Book Report).


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

UnicornEmily said:


> You know what I want? I want the KDP chart to show me, when I hover over a day's sales (or free downloads), exactly which books sold and how many of that title sold that day. That way I wouldn't _have_ to go hunting through the pull-down folder to figure it out which books had sold that day. (*Cough* No, I don't check my stats all day, what are you talking about?)
> 
> That'd be awesome if Book Report could implement it.


Book Report shows all this at a glance anyway. I was going to suggest you get Book Report, and then I saw your last sentence. Now I'm puzzled.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

UnicornEmily said:


> If there's no real advantage over Createspace, I'm kind of wondering if they're doing this as a subtle way to:
> 
> 1) Poke people who only do e-books to start doing paperbacks, as well.
> 2) Get author who might otherwise sign up for Createspace to do KDP Print instead, which presumably only distributes to Amazon, as a subtle market grab.
> ...


Wait, what's KDP Print

And ah, now I get it. You mean it would be nice if Book Report incorporated the paperback numbers. Gotcha.

But what's KDP Print? Link, please!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

As far as I can tell, it's just another interface for Createspace, interfaced with KDP.

At least for me.  Apparently not everyone can see it.  I imagine we'll all see it eventually.

I don't mind it per se -- I mean, it could conceivably be useful for people who use it -- but it feels like just so much extra clutter for me, because I don't think there's any reason for me to do KDP Print instead of using Createspace directly.

It's kind of like the way the second chart with the KU pages read is sort of clutter to me, because my books are wide.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

But I want to see my paperback sales on my KDP graphs!

And in Book Report. Someone email Book Report.


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm trying to work out the advantages/disadvantages of using KDP print vs Createspace. 

1) I'm assuming that both use the same Createspace back-end, so quality wise they should be the same.
2) Createspace distribute to Japan, KDP print does not (no biggy)
3) KDP print does not yet provide author copies (but says it will soon).
4) Royalties? I haven't worked this out but I assume they would be much the same - this needs checking because this obviously is important
5) Reporting - it would be nice to have reporting in one place, particularly if BookReport starts to include paperbacks.

Anything else I'm missing?
Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Sleeping Cat Books (Aug 25, 2015)

JustWriting said:


> 2) Createspace distribute to Japan, KDP print does not (no biggy)


As far as I'm aware, select CS-printed paperbacks appear on Amazon Japan through the Expanded Distribution Channels. If the KDP Print interface with CS also includes EDC, then the distribution should be identical.


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

Sleeping Cat Books said:


> As far as I'm aware, select CS-printed paperbacks appear on Amazon Japan through the Expanded Distribution Channels. If the KDP Print interface with CS also includes EDC, then the distribution should be identical.


Not according to the FAQ. They compare the two and specifically exclude Japan for some reason.


----------



## Sleeping Cat Books (Aug 25, 2015)

JustWriting said:


> Not according to the FAQ.


Thanks. Do you have a link to the FAQs? I haven't been able to find anything about KDP Print in a cursory search, so I'd like to read whatever is available.


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

I get the impression that they must be rolling this out gradually (It's marked as BETA), so it may or may not be accessible to you.

The link is:
https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A3FUL8GOH40YZ3

More specifically, the comparison between CS and KDP print distribution is here:
https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A1KVZXJFW9L4OY


----------



## Sleeping Cat Books (Aug 25, 2015)

Ah, yep, it's unavailable. That seems silly to me. They must know that those who can see this stuff will talk about it, so why not share the information (without the functionality) more broadly?


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

I 100% have never heard of KDP Print before this thread and am not convinced it's a thing.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

I just signed into my KDP dashboard to upload a new eBook, when I spotted this:

"You can now publish paperback versions of your books with KDP Print (beta)."

Talk about a surprise. I'll be sure to read the guidelines (https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=AH8RA6CMVRN8Y&ref_=kdp_BS_pgs), but did they just make Createspace obsolete?


----------



## JE_Owen (Feb 22, 2015)

That's odd... ... I thought Createspace was part of Amazon?


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

JE_Owen said:


> That's odd... ... I thought Createspace was part of Amazon?


Last I heard.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Crystal Lake Publishing said:


> I just signed into my KDP dashboard to upload a new eBook, when I spotted this:
> 
> "You can now publish paperback versions of your books with KDP Print (beta)."
> 
> Talk about a surprise. I'll be sure to read the guidelines (https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=AH8RA6CMVRN8Y&ref_=kdp_BS_pgs), but did they just make Createspace obsolete?


I get "This page is unavailable. Please check our Help system for more information on publishing with KDP:" on that link.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2016)

Jim Johnson said:


> I get "This page is unavailable. Please check our Help system for more information on publishing with KDP:" on that link.


Someone in one of the other threads on this mentioned that only people who've been granted access to the beta KDP Print area seem to be able to see the help docs on it.

This one, I think: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,239803.0.html


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> I get "This page is unavailable. Please check our Help system for more information on publishing with KDP:" on that link.


Still works for me. Perhaps go directly to your dashboard and click on create new title.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

People have been reporting seeing that on their dashboard. Not everyone has it. This is, I believe, the third post on it 

ETA: here's one post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,240112.0.html


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

dianapersaud said:


> People have been reporting seeing that on their dashboard. Not everyone has it. This is, I believe, the third post on it


Thanks for the info. I'll go look for them. I use mostly Ingram Spark lately, but it really makes me wonder what the situation with Createspace is.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Crystal Lake Publishing said:


> I just signed into my KDP dashboard to upload a new eBook, when I spotted this:
> 
> "You can now publish paperback versions of your books with KDP Print (beta)."
> 
> Talk about a surprise. I'll be sure to read the guidelines (https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=AH8RA6CMVRN8Y&ref_=kdp_BS_pgs), but did they just make Createspace obsolete?


Like Jim above, I got the bounce page. As a beta service, it may only being presented to certain customers (e.g. have the largest potential for book sales). The rest of us will probably see it once they work out the bugs in the system.

My suspicion is that Amazon is going to rebrand CreateSpace to more identify it with the Amazon brand. Also, there may be some streamlining in the process as well, perhaps more features to it as well, such as automatic TOC generation for the print version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi folks, I've merged a few threads on the same topic.  Sorry for any confusion.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi folks, I've merged a few threads on the same topic. Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> Betsy
> KB Mod


Thanks, Betsy. Very helpful.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

WDR said:


> Like Jim above, I got the bounce page. As a beta service, it may only being presented to certain customers (e.g. have the largest potential for book sales). The rest of us will probably see it once they work out the bugs in the system.
> 
> My suspicion is that Amazon is going to rebrand CreateSpace to more identify it with the Amazon brand. Also, there may be some streamlining in the process as well, perhaps more features to it as well, such as automatic TOC generation for the print version.


I suspect the same. It would certainly be easier to see my createspace-published books on my KDP dash, too.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

UnicornEmily said:


> You know what I want? I want the KDP chart to show me ...


Don't get me started. It would be so simple if the options for which books, which period, free on/off, etc., were reflected in the URL. Then I could bookmark the things I want to see and get them with one click.

Congrats on Amazon finally getting your print/Kindle editions linked!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For a long time, we've been able to publish our ebooks through CS once the print book has been uploaded. I guess this is more of the same.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

My question is, has anyone seen any books printed through this? Is the quality comparable to or better than Createspace? If it's worse, that's a good reason not to switch.


----------



## Ian Kharitonov (Mar 1, 2011)

Transferring a title from Createspace, and KDP Print requires Flash. Absolute joke.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Bumping this thread. Would like to learn what is happening with this now?


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

I can see the option to do this. And I've just uploaded a title to Createspace for review.  Can I do both?  One nice thing about the KDP beta is that the ISBN will say "independently published" and not "Createspace."


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Deke said:


> I can see the option to do this. And I've just uploaded a title to Createspace for review. Can I do both? One nice thing about the KDP beta is that the ISBN will say "independently published" and not "Createspace."


When you put in a title on the kdp dashboard for paperback, it asks if you have already published via createspace. Once published, you can transfer the book from CS to kdp, but I don't know why you'd want to do both. I like the kdp option; it gives me a far better idea of what to expect in revenue as I never did understand the CS reporting and never seemed to get what was in the report.

No, you don't need Flash. You do need a pdf wraparound over which is a pain and the cover creator intrudes with extra bits of design which you don't have on Createspace. No author copies and no printed proofs and no expanded distribution yet.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

I jumped in and it was pretty quick once I got past the site's pickiness with the spine.

The spine thing was a minor pain. What I have is a design where the title font continues with a line that goes around the book, crossing the spine. It does look pretty nice. The line is technically part of the text, though. KDP didn't like that at all, noting my spine content gets to close to the spine's margin. It did not allow me to proof the files before I got rid of that "error". The issue disapeared when I converted the text into a polygon.
Probably not a common problem, however.

On a book that happened to have exactly 100 pages I got the error message that a book has to have at least 100 pages to have text on the spine. I resolved this by adding four blank pages to the end of the book. Just a slightly misworded error message, there.

I managed to screw up the alignment on one of the two covers, and did not change that before hitting "publish". That one is on me.

KDP automatically added an ISBN barcode to my cover. I didn't know that, so I ended up with two copies of the barcode on the first upload attempt. Oh well, now I know.

Once everything checked out, the whole process went smoothly. I uploaded and confirmed the second one at about 1 a.m. and both books where available after breakfast. Now on to check out the printed copies I expect to arrive by Tuesday (because weekend).


----------

